# MV verschärft Bußgelder für Schwarzangler drastisch



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Wer Fische nicht nur für seinen Eigenbedarf fängt, sondern diese an ein Restaurant* oder Dritte abgibt*, muss mit einem Bußgeld von 250 bis 2.000 Euro rechnen.



Welcher Honk hat sich denn das wieder ausgedacht?
Dann darf ich ja der Oma von nebenan gar keine Plötzen mehr abgeben, die sie doch so gern mag.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welcher Honk hat sich denn das wieder ausgedacht?
> Dann darf ich ja der Oma von nebenan gar keine Plötzen mehr abgeben, die sie doch so gern mag.


Hallo,

da wäre ich schon dran. Ein alter Bekannter, welcher mal Angler war und jetzt im Rollstuhl sitzt, dazu noch gerne Fische isst, bekommt das Jahr über von mir so 3 Hechte, 2 Karpfen und 2-3 Forellen. Na, ich lebe gottseidank in Bayern, da darf man noch freundlich und hilfsbereit sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welcher Honk hat sich denn das wieder ausgedacht?
> Dann darf ich ja der Oma von nebenan gar keine Plötzen mehr abgeben, die sie doch so gern mag.


Evtl. täusche ich mich, aber ich glaube nicht das verschenken an die Oma strafbar ist. Das geht sicher eher in die Richtung derer, die grundsätzlich aus allem Profit schlagen wollen. 
Der illegale Verkauf an Restaurants (Mehrfachstraftat wegen Hygienevorschriften, Steuer etc.) ist unheimlich schwer zu verfolgen, deshalb befürworte ich härtere Strafen für sowat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Der illegale Verkauf an Restaurants (Mehrfachstraftat wegen Hygienevorschriften, Steuer etc.) ist unheimlich schwer zu verfolgen, deshalb befürworte ich härtere Strafen für sowat.



Da bin ganz klar bei dir.
Man müsste das aber im Gesetz dann auch so verankern.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welcher Honk hat sich denn das wieder ausgedacht?
> Dann darf ich ja der Oma von nebenan gar keine Plötzen mehr abgeben, die sie doch so gern mag.



Na ich denke damit wird wohl eine entgeltliche und bereits annähernd gewerbliche Abgabe an Dritte gemeint sein. Wer dem Nachbarn ab und an einen Aal mitbringt und sich dafür den Rasenmäher ausleihen darf, der fällt wohl nicht darunter. Fraglich ist sowieso, wie so oft bei solchen gesetzgeberischen Geistesblitzen, wie man das Ganze später dann auf Einhaltung überprüfen möchte?

Auch an dem Begriff Schwarzangler, sollte dieser tatsächlich so in den offiziellen Verlautbarungen des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Verwendung finden, müsste wohl noch etwas gefeilt werden. Wie wir alle wissen ist das heutzutage nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Sonst wird da demnächst eventuell auch ein dreistelliges Bußgeld fällig, wer weiß?


----------



## fishhawk (10. August 2021)

Hallo,


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie wir alle wissen ist das heutzutage nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


Ich weiß  zumindest, dass es Politikerinnen gibt,  die sich lieber über die Verwendung von Begriffen aufregen, statt was gegen die eigentliche Probleme zu unternehmen.

Dieser Begriff kommt m.W. aber in den Vorschriften gar nicht vor, da steht nur was von "ohne Fischereischein" , "ohne Erlaubnisschein"  etc. 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gab es die Regelung "Angeln nur für den Eigenbedarf"  schon als ich noch jedes Jahr einen Angelurlaub in MV verbracht habe und das ist schon einige Zeit her.

Kann  aber durchaus sein, dass die Bußgelder damals noch niedriger waren.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. August 2021)

Wo liegt denn Mecklenburg Vor*s*pommern ? 

Also ich denke, die obige "Nachricht" bildet den genauen Gesetzestext nicht ab - kann sie auch nicht, da kein Amtsdeutsch - sondern sogn. "journalistisch" zusammengefasst.

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. August 2021)

200 € fürs schwarzangeln sind doch pinats … Wann wird man denn schon kontrolliert…


----------



## fishhawk (10. August 2021)

Hallo,


Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> 200 € fürs schwarzangeln sind doch pinats … Wann wird man denn schon kontrolliert…


Also in MV wurde ich für deutsche Verhältnisse  in Relation zu den Angeltagen sehr häufig kontrolliert.   Die Fischereiaufsicht  kam teils sogar zu dritt als Fußstreife, oder  mit dem Boot und sogar mit ner Art Rennschlauchboot, zwei Mann rittlings im Sattel. War zwar manchmal etwas  lästig, aber die Jungs waren  höflich, freundlich und korrekt und es gab keinen Ärger.

Was passiert, wenn sie jemand ertappen, kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Das sind übrigens nur die Bußgelder für Ordnungswidrigkeiten, bei Fischwilderei könnte auch ein Strafverfahren in Betracht kommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das sind übrigens nur die Bußgelder für Ordnungswidrigkeiten, bei Fischwilderei könnte auch ein Strafverfahren in Betracht kommen.


Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Fischwilderei ist ein strafbarer Tatbestand, da gibt es eigentlich keine Bußgelder; dies gibts nur bei Ordnngswidrikeiten. Bei strafbaren Handlungen gibts vom Gericht Geldstrafen etc. aber keine Bußgelder. Irgendetwas stimmt da nicht bei der Berichtersttattung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also ich denke, die obige "Nachricht" bildet den genauen Gesetzestext nicht ab - kann sie auch nicht, da kein Amtsdeutsch - sondern sogn. "journalistisch" zusammengefasst.




Hier ist der Wortlaut nachzulesen:



			http://0451anwalt.de/laf/mv-bussgeld-angler-2021.pdf


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Also in MV wurde ich für deutsche Verhältnisse in Relation zu den Angeltagen sehr häufig kontrolliert. Die Fischereiaufsicht kam teils sogar zu dritt als Fußstreife, oder mit dem Boot und sogar mit ner Art Rennschlauchboot, zwei Mann rittlings im Sattel. War zwar manchmal etwas lästig, aber die Jungs waren höflich, freundlich und korrekt und es gab keinen Ärger.




Wo war das denn?


----------



## fishhawk (10. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Irgendetwas stimmt da nicht bei der Berichtersttattung.


Stimmt schon, die Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach Fischereigesetz sind ja unabhängig von einer Strafverfolgung nach § 293 StGB möglich.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo war das denn?


Die Jungs mit dem Rennschlauchboot kamen am Strelasund angedüst.

Das war aber erst als die Fischerei und die Ausrüstung dort etwas eskaliert war.

Da waren dann Angelboote unterwegs wo man nicht sicher war ob Boot oder Tiefflieger.

Da hätten die Jungs mit dem Kutter nicht mal die Abgasfahne erwischt. 

War für mich nicht mehr lustig, deshalb fahre ich seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier ist der Wortlaut nachzulesen:
> 
> 
> 
> http://0451anwalt.de/laf/mv-bussgeld-angler-2021.pdf


Hallo,

habe ich mir schon gedacht, von Fischwilderei (Schwarzfischen) steht da nichts. Die aufgeführten Tatbestände dürften nur Ordnungswidrigkeiten sein und da sind Bußgelder ja ok.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ich mir schon gedacht, von Fischwilderei (Schwarzfischen) steht da nichts. Die aufgeführten Tatbestände dürften nur Ordnungswidrigkeiten sein und da sind Bußgelder ja ok.



Am Rand der Tabelle stehen Spalten mit "von-bis-Preisen" für "Verwarngeld" und "Bußgeld" .


----------



## fishhawk (10. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die aufgeführten Tatbestände dürften nur Ordnungswidrigkeiten sein und da sind Bußgelder ja ok.


Manche ja, aber evtl. nicht alle. Bei Fischen mit Sprengstoff z.B. könnte ich mir durchaus auch ein Strafverfahren vorstellen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Na ich denke damit wird wohl eine entgeltliche und bereits annähernd gewerbliche Abgabe an Dritte gemeint sein.


gemeint ist aber nicht gesagt oder geschrieben. Ein gefundenes Fressen für alle Angelgegner und Linsenspalter


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Manche ja, aber evtl. nicht alle. Bei Fischen mit Sprengstoff z.B. könnte ich mir durchaus auch ein Strafverfahren vorstellen.


*hüstel* wenn du beim Fischen mit Sprengstoff erwischt wirst, musst du dir die nächsten Jahre um etwaige Bestrafung wegen Schwarzanglens garantiert keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> *hüstel* wenn du beim Fischen mit Sprengstoff erwischt wirst, musst du dir die nächsten Jahre um etwaige Bestrafung wegen Schwarzanglens garantiert keine Gedanken machen.


Hallo,

apropos Sprengstoff. Mit der Dynamitfischerei ruinierten sich die Griechen in den 1960ern und 1970ern (vermutlich auch schon früher) nachhaltig ihre Küstengewässer.
War damals weit verbreitet und üblich .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

